# looking to get into tourny fishing but @ a loss



## stumpbumper (Jan 7, 2008)

Im new to this sight and would first like to say "hello". Believe it or not, my wife today said to me... "You should look into fishing tournaments". After coming back too from the fainting, she then asked me, "would it be hard to get into"?
I have a boat, not a bass boat, but it fits our needs. It's a 14ft deep-V. Just hearing my wife give me the go ahead to do something I've drempt of all my life was freaking me out, then she asked the "how would i do it" ? and now im really messed up . So, if anyone could give me some pointers or head me in the right direction it would be great appreciated and also it would be a blessing. thanks for your help


----------



## Reel Man (Jul 4, 2004)

You can enter as a boater of course. Jerry and Phil both run tourney trails in the Central Ohio area. You might also think about pairing up with someone else for the first year that has already fished tourneys. Another option would be something like the Bassmaster Weekend Series. You could sign up as a boater or non boater. Top 8 fish the National tourney. You fish lake in different areas of Ohio. I'm currently looking for a non boater link for that series so if you're interested and want more info on it pm me and I'll send you more info on it.


----------



## woodysoutdoors (May 18, 2007)

myself, my husband and the southern ohio bassmasters put on a bass fishing tourny every year at Dillon State Park. all proceeds go to the american cancer society. you do earn money if you win. If interested PM me and I'll get your email and link the flyer to you. We don't have this years date set yet but we have a meeting this month to talk about the date. I think the fee last year was $50 per boat. 1st place got $700 that was with a 40 boat turn out. I believe we only had 23 boats last year but that was up from the previous year. It's a new event and this is our 3rd time doing it.

Last yeah it was in May. Just an FYI for anyone who wants to come have a fun time.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Go at it Stump!!! Quick before she changes her mind!!!

Morrow county might be a drive for some of our events- but traveling is often part of the game. Check out the EEI series we have this year, and everything else nearby NE area:
http://www.dobass.com/2002schedules.html

Starting out I would rec looking for least expensive entries and something where the same folks are coming together to fish at least monthly during the season. It could be a local club- a "series" of a points race- etc. 

Those who JUMP head first with expensive fees and one time open events often quickly get disgruntled.

Good luck-
nip
www.dobass.com


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Hello stumpbumper and welcome to the OGF family !  I direct a couple of circuits here in your neck of the woods . Please feel free to visit our website and contact me with any questions that you may have . I will gladly help you out in any way that I can . website


----------



## ncraft150 (Apr 5, 2004)

I agree with Nip. Find a bass club. Best way to get your feet wet and learn. Your new friends in the club will lead you in the right direction and you may find a future tourny partner. Maybe do a few low entry opens. After one year of that you should have a good idea of what your looking for. You wont have a lot of money tied up into it either.


----------



## Wolfhook120 (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi Stump, welcome to OGF! You definetly came to the right place. Quick before she changes her mind, send a PM to Phil and get the info on tourneys, I know he runs those in your neck of the woods. You can also look on the Ohio Bass Federation websites and check out other clubs too. Or the Ohio Bass Federation Nation website. Best of luck, see you at the ramps! :B


----------



## HeadwatersEd (Mar 14, 2006)

I would highly recommend starting off with one of Nip's tourneys. Due to an oustanding team (patting myself on the back), Nip's tourneys are a good way to break into it. Great Payouts, smaller fields, and (for the most part) friendly people make it a good way to get into it. The open events allow you to pick and choose lakes and not be part of a circuit where you feel obligated to fish every event. If his are too far away, i'd look into similar open events near you.


----------



## stumpbumper (Jan 7, 2008)

Wow! What a response! You guys are great! All the info is really helpful. It's alot to retain right now, but I know I'll get it! And yes, you are all correct...I have got to act fast...the wife still hasn't changed her mind, but...well, that's always subject to change! (No pun intended to my fellow fisher-women)
She even had me create a blog?? What I want to know is..who is living w/ me and where's my wife?? :-o


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

lololol...

I also get a kick out of this threads title...

"Looking to get into tournies... but at a loss" !% 

I find great irony here!!!:C It's easy to do!

Get 'em Stumpbumper and welcome to OGF!!!!


----------



## greendragon (Sep 20, 2007)

hello woodysoutdoors I like Dillon Let me know when you guys are having the tourney. I fish LTT circuit but if no conflict i would like to fish your charity tourney. greendragon


----------



## V-MAX200 (Oct 16, 2007)

stumpbumper,
If you are just getting into tournament fishing I would recomend looking into the sportsmen 10 hp bass series. low entry fees ($60) a tournament, and a great payout. We only allow boats with a 10 hp or less outboard. you can find the link to the 10 hp series at dobass.com or you can E-Mail tournament director Mike Slates at [email protected]. I think there is going to be two divisions of the series this year. Thanks, and hope to see you on the water this season!


----------



## reelmanly (May 19, 2005)

Contact Phil, he's got his hooks into several different trails this year, Great Director and a really good guy, , go for the gusto, if ya have any questions and wanna shoot the S---- pm me and I'll send ya an e-mail address, from the West side in Cbus , Bless the little gal, you got a good one there just prep her for the phrase..."Honey I need a bigger boat" . Just remember that most fishin folks are liars too LOL, which means when ya learn play your OWN plan.


----------



## goodday (Dec 24, 2004)

Check around and see if there are any week night tournaments in your area. I started by fishing the portage lakes wendesday night tournaments and got a good feel for fishing tourneys this way.


----------



## Rainer Wolf (Apr 11, 2004)

definately think of joining a local club. I am in TwinRivers bassmasters since 99, i have learned So much and met so many. welcome to the site, good luck.


----------



## basshunter11 (Jul 2, 2006)

Without a doubt the best way is to join a bass club. If I was you I would join a club that lets you fish as a non boater, their is not a better way to learn how to fish tournaments.


----------

